
A Future Without Jobs? Two Views of the Changing Work Force - adrien_a
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/09/business/economy/a-future-without-jobs-two-views-of-the-changing-work-force.html
======
bradlenox
UBI will become much more popular with the general public once automation,
especially self-driving vehicles, stars to affect the middle class.

~~~
sharemywin
You have a lot of faith in humanity recognizing there own situation. There are
still plenty of people on SS and disability complaining about too much
spending on entitlements. I believe most American's are too worried about what
the other guy got for free to look out for their own best interest.

